# Anything I can do? HELP, now anemic!



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Is there anything I can do for poor Julia!? I just feel terrible for her, she is full of babies and definitely uncomfortable. She just lays around all day grinning her teeth I make her get up every few hours and move around, get water, eat, etc but is there anything else I can do for her to make her comfortable till she has babies? Due kind of anytime I'm guess buck was turned out for April 6th kids.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she eating, popping, peeing, etc? How is her temp? Can you get some ketone strips? Drug stores carry it for people. You test the urine for ketones. If it shows positive, then you treat for ketosis.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Eating, drinking, peeing, and pooping normal with a normal temp. I’ll see if I can order strips online as I’m not sure I’ll be able to go to the store. Does she pee on them?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Hillsideboers said:


> Does she pee on them?


Yes, i believe so.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..just wave them under her pee stream. 

You can also give molasses water for energy and a carrot and celery juice to boost her calcium.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok thank you!!
I order strips they won’t be here till Friday. Since I have to wait should I go ahead and treat for ketosis? She didn’t eat grain tonight but is eating hay.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Dont treat her unless she is showing signs of toxemia. Are her ankles swollen? Just make sure she has plenty of cool water and her temp is good. Sometimes the kidds get big and press on the rumen, bladder & lungs. So mama can have a hard time walking or just standing. Even laying down she may breath open mouthed. Its best to just be with her, check on her, until you get the test strips. My girls love to have their tummys lightly scratched when they are like this. They will just press against me for me to slowly lightly scratch. They melt.
Good luck.
Hope she kidds soon & easy.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

No swollen ankles just extremely large! I guess I just feel bad for her, I’ve never had a doe so big and uncomfortable. 
Fingers crossed she kids soon with healthy babies!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

My extremely large does prefer to lay in a place that has a little hole/hollow in the ground for them to fit the belly. I guess it feels better because they did big nests for themselves in our soft barn floor. 

If she has stopped eating grain, I would go ahead and drench her with a bit of Karo/Molasses mixed together just in case she is on the brink of ketosis. 20 cc to start. It won't hurt her if not. If she refuses grain again today, you should watch her closely and read up on Ketosis & treatments.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Carrots they love too as Cathy stated above. Great calcium vit source.

My goats get some sliced carrots in the morning with garlic if they need that too. I started out with just one or two but now alot of mornings they all get a few slices. They love carrots.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok so she didn’t eat grain this morning, she just laid there grinding her teeth so I went ahead and drenched her with corn syrup and molasses. I just went and checked and she is laying there not grinding anymore seems the most relaxed that I’ve seen her in a few days. I’ll try and round up some carrots today and feed them to her. 
Thanks you the help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like you did the right thing! Good idea with carrots. Keep us posted! I bet you have babies today!! 

Also they sure appreciate having someone with them I think. Rubbing her back. Goat massage is what I call it,they appreciate that no matter if they are a wether or a doe! Lol. 

Hope all goes well!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would plan to drench with the sweets twice a day now that she has gone off feed. I would also consider stalling her with a buffet of many many options to eat. The goal is to keep her eating no matter what. Carrots? great. A slice of bread? we'll take it. Leafy branch or evergreen boughs cut just for her! Don't make her compete with the other goats. Also offer a warm bucket of sweetened water (like with kool aid, gatoraid, syrup, whatever) alongside her plain water. She needs calories like now.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I thought about stalling her but I didn’t know if that would be good for her or not especially not really knowing a due date. I have a very large pen set up for her when she kids that I’ll go put her in now with lots of feed options. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

ok got her all set up (pen I a lot bigger than it looks) she is doing well I haven't heard her grind since I drenched her this morning. She ate a little grain when I gave it to her when I penned her. She has two types of grain, alfalfa, carrots, bread and a little beet pulp since I had some on hand. Regular water and Gatorade. 
I'll drench her again this afternoon. I think we're all set! Now we wait for babies. 
ligs are very loose but still there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't stall her in the daytime, if you can watch her.
She needs to move around.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Don't stall her in the daytime, if you can watch her.
> She needs to move around.


She gets pushed away from food would it be better to have her I her own area so she can eat whatever she wants and go out and get her up and moving every hour or so?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes I think a few hours in the stall with buffet then a few hours out moving around is a good option. Exercise is critical and food is critical!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok perfect I will do that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Could you make her stall bigger? Then she could walk around too? Just an idea. But stalling and moving around is ok too for sure! Best of luck! Bet you'll have babies by the weekend!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow. Reading this is awesome. My kid is still too young for her own kids. U wish you luck on the new arrivals.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Could you make her stall bigger? Then she could walk around too? Just an idea. But stalling and moving around is ok too for sure! Best of luck! Bet you'll have babies by the weekend!


I can try and make it bigger but she doesn't get up unless I get her up at least that's what it seems from my cam. 
I just went out again, and she seemed happy, she was chewing her cud. I did drench her and we did a few laps around the pasture. Took her back to her pen since my other does thought they needed to beat her up. She went right into her feed and water. 
It would be great if we had babies this weekend!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Wow. Reading this is awesome. My kid is still too young for her own kids. U wish you luck on the new arrivals.


Thank you!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like you are giving her good exercise and proper food and all. If she were mine I would try to make her stall bigger to give her more room to walk around if she wanted to. Then I would keep doing what you are doing....let her walk around pasture with you. Is there some place she can be that is away from the other does who want to pick on her other than the barn? Like a outside pen? We have a fenced area that is sand outside our barn so I can shut gate to pasture and keep animals in the sand area around the barn if I need to separate animals. Just wondering if during the day there was some place you could have her so she could get exercise separate from the herd. I think your taking her outside for exercise and how you have her pen is all great. Just would give her time outside for sure. But I am not being critical....just suggestions. no worries.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

No thank you for your suggestions, I appreciate it like I said this is the first time I’ve ever had a doe like this and I have want to do things right for her and the unborn kids. 
I have another area I could put her, but it only has hog huts for shelter. I put her in the barn due to falling temps today and tomorrow is only supposed to be a high of 32 with rain and snow. If she doesn’t kid by tomorrow night (Saturday) Ill put her in the other pen, at least for the day so she has more room to roam. It’s supposed to be back up to 55 and sunny that day.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow yes if it is cold like that....I definately would keep her in the barn in her stall. Once it warms up I would still have her in the barn in the evenings. And let her get fresh air if the temps are warmer. Just my two cents. But our girls tend to stay in the barn when they are super close to kidding too. So taking her on walks is a great idea. Once you get your ketosis strips you can test her. She may be fine just not wanting to eat alot right now if she is super close to kidding. Remember they don't eat much just before they kid. So that would be pretty normal for my does not to want to eat much right before kidding. That can be a sign of imminent kidding.....


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you so much for your help! I’ll keep her where she is for now and take her on walks. She seems much better then she did, I’m hoping she just close to kidding and nothing more but I’ll test tomorrow when I get my strips.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like you are giving her all she needs right now. Shes not being picked on..and good food..privacy & walks. I bet she feels like a queen. Thats awesome.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I hope she does!! :inlove:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Some of my does like shredded beet pulp with molasses and water. After it gets all smushy and has absorbed all the water, I microwave it, check its not too hot and they love it. (Some don't, most do). Helps with calories and fluid intake. 

It sounds like you are doing everything possible!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I fed her this tonight and she ate pretty well after our walk! She is definitely feeling better, but still doesn’t want to do much. At least she isn’t just laying around grinding her teeth and looking miserable.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm curious hope is she doing walking? My neighbor just had a doe that was so big she could hardly move, I mean honestly when she walked it took her twice as long to get to where she was going compared to the others. She looked a lot like how yours sounds. Poor girl was miserable, gave birth to 4 kids.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Sounds like my girl, she is slow to get up and very slow to walk. When I lead her we have to stop often so she can take a little break. She is new to me I just got her like a month ago, I know last year she had twins with no issues. I think she has triplets in her for sure if not quads. She is absolutely huge.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It sounds like she is doing better. With not knowing her ketone levels or due date, I would caution you to consider having things on hand just in case she goes backwards/gets worse. The Magic recipe was made and intended to use with Revive - so if Magic alone doesn't keep her going in the right direction, I would try this treatment:

*MAGIC & REVIVE RECIPES *

*BY: Connie Ross *

*MAGIC*

1 pint of Molasses

1 pint of Karo Syrup

1 cup Corn Oil

Mix and keep in the house as it will not pour if cold.

Give 6-10 ounces as the last drench at bedtime in pregnancy toxemia to keep energy up and hold the doe for the night.

Use 8-10 ounces for a large doe.

*Magic is also good for sick animals who have gone off their feed.*

*REVIVE*

1 500ml bottle 50% Dextrose

1 500ml bottle of Amino Acid Solution (50cc if it is the concentrate)

200cc Calcium Gluconate (for pregnancy toxemia)

20cc B Complex

5cc B12 (3000mcg)

5cc Thiamine (500 mg/ml)

1-gram Ascorbic Acid

Mix in a half gallon canning jar and keep in a cool dark place.

Give 100 cc's of Revive mixed with an equal amount of water several times a day until the doe is eating again.

*Revive can be used for any sick goat if the Calcium Gluconate is not in it.*

Have you dewormed her? How are her eyelids? Even a mild wormload can bring them down when they are heavy bred - had that happen with a doe carrying triplets last year.
Test her ketones as soon as you get the strips. If she tests beyond Trace amount I highly recommend testing morning and evening, and using the drench above. Or if you have trouble getting those ingredients here is another drench recommended and has also worked:

Dextrose 60cc

Propylene Glycol 60cc

Give 2 times a day

1 can Cream Corn

1 can Pumpkin

BLEND until smooth.

ADD

1 batch of milk replacer (mix it like you are feeding a bottle baby - follow directions on the bag)

MIX milk replacer with the corn/pumpkin mixture.

GIVE at least 200cc every 6 hours/4 times a day.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I have not wormed her but eyelids are dark. I will work on getting all these ingredients as a just in case. 
Thank you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hillsideboers said:


> I have not wormed her but eyelids are dark. I will work on getting all these ingredients as a just in case.
> Thank you!


Your welcome! I hope it helps. Hopefully she will be fine without anything additional and will kid soon. 
Toxemia is definitely no fun and can be scary to deal with. Most commonly happens in pregnancies where they are carrying 3 or more kids. She definitely looks huge.
You said buck was turned out for April 6th kids, how long was he out with them or was that when you removed him?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m not sure how long he was with them, I’m thinking a month if I remember right. I have another doe that I bought from them with this one and she due the 16th.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hillsideboers said:


> I'm not sure how long he was with them, I'm thinking a month if I remember right. I have another doe that I bought from them with this one and she due the 16th.


Hmm... that definitely is tough. That's what makes treating cases like this hard, not knowing the due date. I helped some friends with a doe that they 'thought' she was about a week or so out. She had toxemia, and they are newer to goats, and using Magic wasn't bringing down the goats ketones. I had them use that last drench I posted above, and that got her ketones coming down, but gambled and induced her. Thankfully kids were fine, early, but fine (I was there and helped the doe deliver them). Last year we had a set of triplets that were 8 days earlier. It was touch and go for 1, but after a few days they all got stronger, and were fine. 
I just wanted to share that bit of info 'just in case' 
When we induce we give our Boer girls a big dose of Dexamethasone - 10cc (divided into 2 shots - don't give all in one spot), then 2cc Lute.

Hopefully your doe is close, kids on her own with no complications.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I really wish I knew a due date so I could induce (if we were close enough) I think she is very close though, ligs are very soft and udder looked fuller tonight then normal. I’m really hoping she goes on her own this weekend.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah I bet she has them this weekend or early next wk.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

update on Julia! 
still very pregnant lol
I drenched her this morning since I didn't have test strips yet. I left her in her pen today since it was raining/freezing rain/snowing today. We did go on 5 walks so far today and she has been up and about on her own more today. She had eaten all her grain that I had offered her, and two squares of hay. 
The test stripes finally came and she was negative or very close to it. 
ligaments are very soft almost hard to find so she is very close to kidding. She is much happier today and I thank all of you for that! Without you're help I would have been lost in this situation!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im soooo glad shes low! (dance)YAY! She is doing so much better. She just needed some " precious " time. Oh you have done GREAT by her. Cant wait to see what she has! :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid2:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im soooo glad shes low! (dance)YAY! She is doing so much better. She just needed some " precious " time. Oh you have done GREAT by her. Cant wait to see what she has! :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid2:


Thank you so much!! That means a lot to me! I definitely hoping for girls but I'll be happy as long as thing sweet babies are healthy! First fullblood babies coming soon!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohhh I’m so glad she’s doing better and keytones are low. You’ll want to keep checking them. I’m a little ocd, I think I checked daily at least. Maybe twice a day. Lol. But that’s me. 

Hope all goes just perfect for her birthing soon! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Alright a little sad this morning but we’ll get through this, ketosis strip was pretty dark this morning so I drenched her at 6 and I’ll go out and do it again in a little bit. I moved her outside to her own big pen. She really likes her grain with molasses on it so I fed that this morning along with her hay. She has been eating more than she was before. I’m hoping now that she has more space to move on her own she’ll get better, I’ll keep up on drenching though out the day.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I have another concern, I talked to the previous owners about the breeding dates for the two does I bought, this one and another. They have this ones breeding day for November 18th meaning she isn’t due till the 16th!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully they don't have correct dates. Good luck. I hope she does better in the bigger pen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing a great job.
Glad you were on top of things and she is OK.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

You could have a vet do ultrasound....?? That could possibly help regarding her due date knowledge for sure. But I know that costs money. 

If you were near us we’d come ultrasound her! But we are in Oregon and yr in Iowa! And we are not experts. 

Keep exercising her and ketone checking. And continue what your doing. Make sure she has room in her pen to walk around.

You’re doing a great job!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I


Buck Naked Boers said:


> You could have a vet do ultrasound....?? If you were near us we'd come ultrasound her! But we are in Oregon and yr in Iowa!
> 
> Keep exercising her and ketone checking. And continue what your doing. I think your doing a great job.
> 
> Make sure she has room in her pen to walk around.


i live in Iowa. 
I could call the vet and see if they could come out, I don't have a trailer just a pickup with a topper and I don't want to stress her out and take her anywhere. 
She I now outside in a big 40x40 lot alone with her buffet of food. I had to run to the store came home drenched her again (ketosis still high) and made her walk around. She went to her feed and ate for awhile. I'll put her in the barn at night. 
How often should I be drenching her I did 6am 8am and 12. How long does it take for it to go back down?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hoosiershadow:
Thank you for sharing those recipes! I am going to buy stuff to keep on hand in case we need it. We’ve never had toxemia. But I realize we could so want to be prepared! Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m not sure about answers to your questions. But someone here should know. 

Yeah we don’t have a trailer either. So same for us. Pickup and topper. I understand not wanting to stress her. 
I would probably have a vet look at her just to make sure all is ok. Do you have a good livestock vet? Someone with experience with treating goats? In Iowa you should. 

Sounds like you are doing everything you should be doing!

But because her ketones are high...if it were me I’d call the vet. They can tell you how close she is to delivery.

They could induce too if they thought that necessary.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok I’ll call the vet and see what they say!

Edit I called and left a message, waiting to hear back.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok! I hope they can make the trip to your farm soon!

What is this goats name we are talking about? Not sure if she has a name?

Oh I just went back to see if you said her name and saw her name is Julia.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Will say a prayer for Julia and that the vet will be able to see her soon.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes Julia! Thank you!!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Well vet said I’m doing everything right and it basically comes down to do I want to save the kids or save the doe. Not really what I wanted to hear, she thinks it would be best to induce and get the kids out and hope they live. We’re about 12 days out from due date and I’m not sure I want to do that. 
What do you guys think. I was thinking inducing next week as long as she keeps getting up and staying active. Next Saturday would be 145. Or should I look into going sooner? Vet was going to get me statistics on survival date and days born.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

She is 138 today


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would try to hold out longer as long as she is able. But in the end..mom is the important one around here if there has to be a choice. Not an easy place to be.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Anything more that ten days early is more likely not to survive..likely hood increases with each day she can hold out past that ten days early mark...


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

This is a hard place to be but Julia comes first I’m going to try and hold out till Wednesday morning (142) then kids should in theory be born day 144(?) I’ve never induced before but from what I’m reading it takes 36 hours to work.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck! I am praying for yall!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When induced, if Dexamethasone is given, that will help the baby's lungs to develop faster, it also softens the cervix so when Lute is given, the labor can start . Giving only Lutelyse makes the uterus start contracting without the cervix being ready and is a much harder and more painful labor, plus the babies are more stressed and lungs don't get a chance to be ready to breath. 

Best wishes for a positive outlook all the way around.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you for this! Vet just told me to give lute I will make sure to get Dexamethasone as well!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> When induced, if Dexamethasone is given, that will help the baby's lungs to develop faster, it also softens the cervix so when Lute is given, the labor can start . Giving only Lutelyse makes the uterus start contracting without the cervix being ready and is a much harder and more painful labor, plus the babies are more stressed and lungs don't get a chance to be ready to breath.
> 
> Best wishes for a positive outlook all the way around.


how much dex and how much lute should I give?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@Jessica84 i bumped her. Please talk to her. Shes had does with this.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok hang tight and let me go threw my messages and find the dex dose real fast.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I wrote a response but didn’t see all these replies before I sent my reply. I’m glad they replied to you cause I’ve not had toxemia on my farm. 

I hope all goes well! Will pray for Julia. 

Sounds like you have a good plan. 

Hopefully you can chat with Jessica!

Keep us updated.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so dex is 5-8cc how it was explained to me by this person is he goes by size with it. So if it’s a 120 pound do he just gives 5, a 200 he gives 8. He knows people that give 10 across the board and do not run into any issues........I think it comes down to personal choice. I have only induced once, she was a small doe, I gave 8 BUT I knew the exact date. I think if I were you with no known due date I would go for the 8-10 and give those lungs a fighting chance. In the end though, if they are not ready all the dex in the world will not make them survive. 
Ok now that is to answer your question. I would NOT give up on this doe just yet. Yes she is not feeling well but if she is eating, drinking, and able to get up she is still doing well.
Honestly I have not had that many cases of PT. I think I’ve had 4 maybe 5 in 11 years so I would know say I’m the all knowing person on this. But I can share with you what worked for me. She doesn’t just need calcium but she needs energy as well. Someone suggest shredded beat pulp. I’m sorry if I missed this but have you tried to give her some of that? It is high in energy, just sadly all mine seem to hate it. But try it. Another thing that I have turned to with good luck is COB and it’s the corn in it for the energy. I’m not going to start a big debate about corn, I know some are against it, if your not, try and see if she will eat some cob. I had one doe that just started to have the symptoms and I got her some wet COB (molasses covering it) and that seemed to do the trick. This last girl I had the magic seemed to keep her where she was but not over that hump. I decided to try something, so I started to add flat room temp. Dark beer and Dyne to the mix. That was when she finally started to improve. This doe was in BAD shape. She was picking at hay, not eating any grain, could hardly walk, couldn’t get up and when I finally did get her up she didn’t have the energy to lay down. I was waiting on dex and I was going to induce her as soon as I got it but by the time it came she was 100% back to normal, so seriously there is hope! 
In my post someone had suggested cream of corn. I couldn’t get her to eat it and I couldn’t suck it up with my drench gun so that didn’t work for me, but try that too! 
I’m sorry if I’m all over the place, I’m tired but hope I mentioned something helpful for you


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you so much @Jessica84 for the suggestions I've tried some like the beat pulp, she ate some the first day now she won't touch it. At this point I'll try anything! I don't want to give up on her and I don't want it to sound that way, im just exhausted worrying and about her and the babies! I'll keep trying and keep it up and hopefully she get better or at least stay the same.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

She is “ok” today I would say she is weaker today then past days but still getting up and moving.

Ok so here’s the game plan:
My vet got back to me and said after 140 days has a good survival rate. Is this what you guys think too?

Tomorrow I’m going to the vet, well calling first but I’m going to pick up propylene glycol (vet suggestion) and Dexamethasone.
Hopefully I can pick this all up Monday morning I’ll start the propylene glycol, giving it to her twice a day.

My goal is to keep her going till Wednesday morning, she will be 142. Wednesday morning I will give her dex (I’m going to go with 10) and lute (2cc?). And we’ll just pray that everything is ok.

does this sound ok to you guys?
if not please let me know! I’m open to anything I just want to do what’s best for Julia!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I think that what Jessica said about dyne and dark flat beer sounds like a great option. (open one up and let it sit at room temp at least an hour) I would try this. Can you get dyne? And the beer has to be the dark beer not a regular beer.

I saw dramatically recently how beer can turn around a goat!!! It was a huge transformation!! I had a thread about my wether.

So I am a huge proponent of dark beer. Mine now anytime they are not normal will get dark flat beer. It can be a game changer!

I've not tried dyne. But yr vet may have this too?

Not sure if you have a large farm store nearby? But this is what dyne looks like:
https://www.amazon.com/Dyne-Calorie-Liquid-Livestock-Gallon/dp/B06Y2ZZWH9

The cob jessica talked about is corn oats and barley. Wasn't sure if you knew that.

Maybe you already knew this stuff. Hope this is helpful if you didn't know tho. Praying for Julia!

Hope all goes well! I'd at the very least try dark flat beer with her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m not sure I agree with the propylene glycol right now. That stuff is not very kind and is a appetite suppressant (did i spell that right? Makes them not want to eat) it can burn the throat and is pretty harsh on the rumen. Usually it’s given when the doe is no longer eating. I Would go ahead and get it from the vet, at some point you may need it later I’m just not sure I would go for it right now. But that’s your call. If this is something that you do want to try is there any way you can tube it down her? Also I would defiantly be adding dark beer, probiotics and vitamin B complex shots to her treatment as well. In the end it is absolutely your call.
No I know your not giving up on her, and I worded that poorly. I was in the same situation as you. I honestly did not see my last doe getting any better and there was no way I was going to loose her. Forget the kids that doe is my girl. But even as hopeless as I thought it was she came around. 
I THINK I saw dyne in tractor supply before. You can call them and see if they will check for you (if you have a tractor supply) there is two different ones, ones labeled for livestock and one for dogs. It is the same exact stuff, so have them check both sections of the store.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I went to the dollar store this morning, only thing in my town the closest town that would have beer is an hour away which I could go tomorrow. As far as dyne We don’t have a tractor supply close we have another farm store but I called and they said they don’t sell it I can check with the vet in the morning. 

how do I give dyne? Orally mixed with beer or as a shot.

I gave her probiotics this morning and b complex. She only ate a few bits this morning. She has corn, carrots, two types of alfalfa. A sweet goat feed(new Kent stuff) and Kent 16% feed and beet pulp. 

I’m sorry that I’m such a bother!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I found beer! I hope it’s the right stuff it’s a dark lager it’s all the gas station had.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeyyyyyyy!!!! Yes dark beer like that is probably the right stuff. Let it sit out for at least 1/2 hr to flatten. I didn’t do that tho the first time and it worked quick!

Your not a bother!!! That’s what friends are for! Jessica would say the same thing!

Dyne is carried by tractor supply. I just checked. 

Great job giving probiotics and bcomplex. 

I think you’ll want to give her 6 oz isn’t that right jessica??

If prop glycol burns her throat like Jessica said I would not go that route.

Do you have a tractor supply in the town a hour away? Do you have someone else in your home that could drive there to get the dyne?

My tractor supply let’s us purchase online. Then pick up curbside. They bring the order to your car.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Some goats will drink beer. Mine do now. They love it! But you may have to drench her.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

The closest tractor supply is 2 hours away.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please remember, with all those little bodies in her, there isnt much room in her tummy. She will eat a little bit, but every hour or two. There is alot of pressure in her right now.
The dark lager is perfect. Make sure its open. Room temperature and flat..k? Been praying for you & Julia & hostages!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!!

should I just do the dark beer without dyne? Will it be enough to help I have one bottle sitting open now


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

It should really help. Me personally, im afraid to use Dyne. I would only let my vet use it, and thats my last ditch effort
Sorry dont mean to step on anyones toes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Honestly I trust @Jessica84 , @toth boer goats ,@CountyLineAcres ,@HoosierShadow ..to help you with these questions. They have several years of experience. And the Amazing Stock to show for it.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with moers. Although she apparently doesn't know our farm. we have been in the business for years too . I had a bout with breast cancer in 2017 and just haven't been on GS quite as often as many others here. I have been here for years.

But yes Jessica and perhaps some of the others have more experience than I have. Not sure. But we've been raising boers for years as well.

Because I do trust Jessica and because she stated dyne worked for her with toxemia on her farm I was chiming in to try that. I've not used it but it worked for Jessica.

As I stated before I have not had any toxemia on my farm. So I'm sorry I probably shouldn't have spoke up.

I've seen beer work fabulous. So just forget the dyne. That's fine.

Probiotics beer and b complex highly recommended.

Sorry maybe I shouldn't have given advice. Will let the others give you advice.

Blessings! Hope all goes well.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> I agree with moers. Although she apparently doesn't know our farm. we have been in the business for years too . I had a bout with breast cancer in 2017 and just haven't been on GS quite as often as many others here. I have been here for years.
> 
> But yes Jessica and perhaps some of the others have more experience than I have. Not sure. But we've been raising boers for years as well.
> As I stated before I have not had any toxemia on my farm. So I'm sorry I probably shouldn't have spoke up.
> ...


Thank you @Buck Naked Boers 
You have been so kind and helpful, all of you have! I feel like without you guys I would have probably listen to the vet and induced already!

beer should be ready soon and hopefully it helps!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Buck Naked boers, you have good advice, no worries.

Plus Jessica.

140 days gestation is too early, so if you are waiting at least to 144 days longer, that is wise.
The longer the better.

Lute is suppose to be 2 cc IM, make sure you get it deep in the muscle.
Dex is given for the babies lungs, before they are born.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Buck Naked boers, you have good advice, no worries.
> 
> Plus Jessica.
> 
> ...


I'll try to hold out as long as possible!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I just went out and she couldn’t get up my husband is home luckily and had to lift her for me. She was very wobbly and didn’t stand long. Still waiting for my beer for to get flat and room temp. Its been sitting for almost 3 hours and still cool and bubbly.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No dyne is a oral supplement so no shots. What I did was made up my magic and then added the beer and dyne to it. If you can’t find dyne then yes I would give the beer still. I honestly do NOT remember how much I gave to her or rather mixed into the magic. Buck naked boers suggestion does sound about right though. 
Now the dyne, basically what it is is a high calorie high energy supplement in oral form. That’s why I decided to try it. We can find that with other feeds but when the doe is not eating or eating very little we can’t really force it down them. Hoosier is the one that first turned me onto Dyne, when my sons market wether got sick and he lost a lot of weight. We just couldn’t force feed him enough to gain enough weight in time. So we tried it and I am totally sold on the stuff. I also have used it on a bottle calf that was just always blah, and a dog that always runs 100 miles a hour all the time and is always on the thin side. It does a good job. Was it a fluke it worked on my doe? Maybe! I’m not going to sit here and say I have 100% proof that it was what turned her around. But I can say with confidence I’m pretty sure. Once I started to mix it in that’s when I saw the difference. But if you can’t get it right now and you can’t get it in a timely manner on amazon there’s nothing you can do about it. The world is nuts right now. 
And Moers do not worry about stepping on toes! I do not consider myself the all knowing on PT, all I can do is share what worked for me. Honestly I would say Hoosier knows more then I do. The only thing was in my situation I didn’t have even half the stuff she uses and I was on kid watch and couldn’t run to town so I used what I could. 
I do agree with toth. Hold out as long as you can. At 140 they MIGHT live, I have had 10 day preemies before and one lived on it was a fight but I did get her to live. If she is still able to get up at 140 I would still give her some more time. Use your best judgment. No one is going to say a think if you think you need to induce at 140 days to save your doe. I don’t think there is a solid answer on exactly when you should call it. But if she is picking at her food and you can still get her up I don’t think it’s critical just yet.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok my next how often do I give beer? Is it an everyday thing like once a day or just like one a done? 

This might be a stupid questions but since she had a hard time getting up a little bit again and the beer is still bubbly and cool can I microwave it?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Julia.....=(
I gave my wether the dark beer without having it sit for a long time the first time. I think it was even cold. Cause I was desperate to get it into him. I drenched it. So yes you can give it now. I think I read on this forum that you should not microwave it tho. So you could start giving it to her I think. But someone else might have better advice on that. I am not a expert. That is my experience though it worked quickly for my wether.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I went out to Julia she was laying on her side straining a bit, not sure what that’s about. 

I drenched her with the beer it was flat and a little cool still. She got up and walked around a little. She ate a little hat and laid back down.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow that’s great she got up! I’m not sure how often to give beer but that stuff works good. Bcomplex and probiotics too.

Hope the beer works!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Buck Naked Boers..you are correct. I do not know of your years of expertise. I never meant to sound like what you said was or was not correct. I do know that Jessica84, Hoosier Shadow, and Toth boer goats do have years of experience. I have read where they were involved in a similar situation. I meant nothing more than just that. I didnt have any experience. I can just repeat what I read when it comes to this situation. My thought was to get Hillside Boers additional help is all . Please dont stop shareing. I apologize. I never thought you would recieve my comments or asking for help in an offensive way. So sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is up and getting around.


Good work.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry I haven't chimed in, I was outside nearly all weekend and usually I get post updates via email but didn't on this.

Ok, what are you giving Julia? Which drench and again how often? Are her Ketones coming down?
It's so hard to know how bad Julia is without seeing her, you can't really tell how bad a doe is from pictures when it comes to toxemia.

I will say this, if she is due the 16th, that is 11 days. If those ketones don't come down, and she doesn't show improvement, you have to really decide what you are willing to sacrifice. When I induce a doe they usually kid 24-36 hours later, but generally in the 30-33 hour range.

*** When I induce a doe to kid early from toxemia, I give a BIG dose of Dex - 10cc. Give 5cc in 2 different locations don't give all in same spot.
Then give the 2cc of Lute.
The big dose of Dex can help rapidly mature the babies lungs.

When kids are born, be prepared - I have .25cc (1/4th) of Dex drawn up in a syringe and ready before first kid comes. As soon as it hits the ground, if I even think for a second it's having issues, I don't hesitate, I give it the shot of Dex. I keep dex nearby - and if I can I'll draw up another .25cc for the 2nd kid. Keep a close eye on them because they might seem fine at first, then suddenly go down hill
CHECK TONGUES - check them at birth, check them every 5 minutes as you can until you know they are doing okay. They might get a little blue, but as long as they pink back up that is good. If they stay blue or turn blue then you have lung issues.
Make sure you get them dry and warm.

If a baby is still weak, I will draw up a dose of B-Complex in a syringe and give it ORALLY I usually give .25cc (same as the Dex) and squirt a little in the mouth.
If they are still struggling with lungs/breathing - I will give another .25cc of Dex ORALLY.

That's just what I do. I've had kids born 6-8 days early and they all lived. The smallest of the 8 day early kids was really weak and 'gimpy' but she turned around after a few days and was fine.

Praying for Julia!

ADDED: I can't remember if I shared this link? If not, please read it, Lauren is awesome and has helped me save does and helped me to the end with one we couldn't save.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

HoosierShadow has a good protocol, I do add 1/8cc cod liver oil to the same idea.

You totally forgot me too, miss Moars Kiko Boars


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

On the beer, she can have 12 ounces per 80 lbs. even more if it's helping. It contains everything they need for digestion except fiber. The kids are well past developing critical systems so go for it and don't worry so much about making it flat. My goats just steal it as is. A little flat is good enough.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m currently drench molasses, corn syrup and corn oil every two hours. Ketones have stayed the same, high. I have beer once seemed to help I guess(?) I’m getting ready to go out now to test and drench with beer and molasses mixture. 
she not completely down but she still very weak, yesterday and in the middle of the night she had a lot of trouble getting up, I had to lift in her to get her on her feet.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

test strip this morning.
This is going out the last two days and night every two hours and drenching with molasses, Karo syrup and corn oil. I have one beer yesterday and one this morning. she did get up in this morning and ate about a cup of grain, which is pretty good for her. But these ketones just won't go down!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Do you have any Pink sea salt? Try giving her 1 teaspoon of pink sea salt 2 times a day. My mother is a Midwife and she has had clients that had ketosis of pregnancy so that's what she did for them (By law I can't say she cured them but you get the picture) I don't think it would hurt to try it and see.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The way my mother explained it is the body has to build miles of new blood vessel and doesn't have the stockpile it needs to make the blood to fill those vessels, so how do you support the body in making blood? What are our bodies made of? Saltwater?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m definitely willing to try anything, I would really like these babies to cook as long as possible but I have to keep her at least comfortable. She has gotten completely down and I’m hoping she doesn’t!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure about the seas salt, praying for her. 
Glad she got up, that is good.

Have you tried molasses and dark Karo syrup?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I haven’t giving sea salt I thought I had some but I don’t.

yea molasses, dark corn syrup and corn oil is what she gets every 2 hours s


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You are correct goathiker..I did not mention you. I have not read of you dealing with this. Not saying you havent. I just put the names down I had read talking of a similar situation. I stand corrected again. But now I jnow, and will include you & Hillsideboers if I read another situation as this one is.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Well I feel like I’m as prepared as I can be.

I have lute, I picked up dex today I didn’t get the propylene glycol since that seems like not very great stuff.
I have a pen set up with a heat lamp and one in the house as a just in case. Towels are ready to go, so yeah I just feel really prepared for whatever happens. 

my husband and I talked and we worry that with me home alone with our human kids (6,4) that I don’t want to induce her too early if I don’t have to just in case something went wrong I don’t want to freak them out. So I think I’m going to give her till day 144 which is Friday and she’ll in theory have them Saturday(145). They will still be early but close, she is weak.

she gets energy for about an hour after I give her beer and she eats about a half-cup of grain at that time but she’s is having a hard time getting up. I feel like if I wait and like nature take its course she won’t have any energy to deliver and I don’t want to be in a bad situation.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That is not good at all (not trying to scare you), I would highly encourage you to follow a different protocol because the molasses drench is not working and your going to risk your does vital organs if you can't get those #'s down. 

If you can not get the other drench that your supposed to use with the molasses drench (REVIVE I posted it on page 2).

Then at least use this one - which I'd also posted. I revised it as I realized it seemed a bit confusing since I copy/pasted and it put everything together.

Give these 2x a day:
Dextrose 60cc

Propylene Glycol 60cc


Then mix this:
1 can Cream Corn

1 can Pumpkin

BLEND until smooth.

ADD

1 batch of milk replacer (mix it like you are feeding a bottle baby – follow directions on the bag)

MIX milk replacer with the corn/pumpkin mixture.

GIVE at least 200cc every 6 hours/4 times a day. 

IMO Propylene Glycol is hard on them, but at this point you have to try and get those ketones down. This recipe came from a very reliable breeder, I've used it, and even had a newer goat friend use it on a doe that was carrying triplets and kidded in Feb. 

I would do this, as well as offering dry electrolytes that she can lick on - there are some horse electrolytes that have a lot of Dextrose (Dextrose is like liquid sugar - think of your doe like a low sugar diabetic that needs sugar/calories).

B-Complex, honestly I'd give it morning and evening - orally. Probiotics.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> That is not good at all (not trying to scare you), I would highly encourage you to follow a different protocol because the molasses drench is not working and your going to risk your does vital organs if you can't get those #'s down.
> 
> If you can not get the other drench that your supposed to use with the molasses drench (REVIVE I posted it on page 2).
> 
> ...


Sorry forgot to add I got the stuff for revive today should I give that now??


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Moers: no worries. It's ok!

Hoosier shadow thank you for sharing this detailed info! Good to know this info!!

Jil that's good to know about the beer!!

We are praying for Julia. Hope she bounces back.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hillsideboers said:


> Sorry forgot to add I got the stuff for revive today should I give that now??


Yes definitely start ASAP. Follow the directions and recheck ketones late tonight and see if they are coming down at all, then again early in the morning. I sure hope you can get them down. If not, I would consider inducing sooner rather than later. I don't want to sound panicky or jumping the gun, I just don't want to see you lose your doe. Those dark results are not only an indication of the toxins in the urine, but the risk that her kidneys and liver will be damaged.



Buck Naked Boers said:


> Moers: no worries. It's ok!
> 
> Hoosier shadow thank you for sharing this detailed info! Good to know this info!!
> 
> ...


Your welcome! it's awful to deal with, it's nerve wrecking, you tend to second guess yourself on what to drench with/how to treat, and the hardest part is deciding on when to pull the plug on the pregnancy. That's why I say go with your gut feeling and don't second guess every step. Breath. Read/educate yourself. If what you try doesn't work within 12-24 hours, then try something else. That's why I have a handful of drench recipes - not every case is the same. Magic/Revive might work for one doe, but the other drench I recommended might work for another.
I've actually kind of experimented and tweaked some with success based on the goat I was treating.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wanted to share this video - if you need to tube feed your doe and get some fluids into her along with those calories this is a calf tube feeder and this works! After doing it a couple of times with help, the doe I learned this on last year and I both became pros and I could tube feed her by myself just like in the video.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok I got revive in her no problems I’ll test again tonight. If they are still high should would you induce?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hoosier Shadow is that the video you said earlier you wanted to share regarding a friend by the name of Lauren? You didn't post link earlier so wasn't sure if this was the same video you talked about earlier.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I gave the revive recipe and she gotten worse I will be inducing in the morning, this is the hardest decision I’ve ever had to make! But I can’t let Julia suffer anymore.

she could hardly get up tonight taking her to her night stall, she didn’t hardly make and laid down half way there, she’s never done that before. she can hardly breathe and it’s just time. I would start tonight but I need to compose myself first and make sure I’m really ready for this. I’m setting up syringes tonight and just making sure I have everything ready as much as I can.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hillsideboers said:


> I gave the revive recipe and she gotten worse I will be inducing in the morning, this is the hardest decision I've ever had to make! But I can't let Julia suffer anymore.
> 
> she could hardly get up tonight taking her to her night stall, she didn't hardly make and laid down half way there, she's never done that before. she can hardly breathe and it's just time. I would start tonight but I need to compose myself first and make sure I'm really ready for this. I'm setting up syringes tonight and just making sure I have everything ready as much as I can.


I know it's a super hard decision to make, but with how bad it sounds like she is, I would induce tonight. Those 12 hours could make a big difference to your doe...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way!
Hang in there.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope it all works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How are her ketones tonight? Any improvement in her at all? I agree, 12 hours can make a huge difference especially if her ketones are not coming down.​


Buck Naked Boers said:


> Hoosier Shadow is that the video you said earlier you wanted to share regarding a friend by the name of Lauren? You didn't post link earlier so wasn't sure if this was the same video you talked about earlier.


No, that is a different person doing the video. I must have forgotten to share the link to Lauren's article! Yikes. I've been sleep deprived and super busy the past few days and it's catching up with me lol

Here's Lauren Green's article on Pregnancy Toxemia
http://abga.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Pregnancy-Toxemia-Lauren-Green.pdf


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m gonna have to agree on the 12 hours. Up until your last point she sounded like she was holding her own but it really doesn’t sound like that’s the case any more. :hugs:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I induced this morning she was up and about all night and got revive a few times but ketones are still very high. I moved her back outside this morning and gave all her shots. 
I guess we just wait now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry I know it's a tough call. 

I would keep feed and good hay in front of her and just take her on walks.
Sometimes the big dose of Dex helps stimulate appetite so she might be up for eating and needs calories more than grass but if she won't eat any grain - anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope all goes well with Julia and babies. Praying. And sending a hug your way. It’s not easy for the farm owner either going through stressful times with the animals we care for and love.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Praying for you & Julia. Please keep.me posted. Are you doing ok?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you! 
So far nothing to exciting. I dosed her this morning at 7 so it’s only been 8.5 hours. He udder has really grown but ligs are still there guess it will be later tonight or early morning before they’re gone.

just a little stressed but trying to stay calm. I’m anxious for this to get started. 

She has been moving a lot more today and eating like crazy! Which is great but ketones are still extremely high and haven’t changed at all, so I’m definitely not regretting getting these babies out. 

I’ll keep everyone posted!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

No matter the outcome..you made the correct choice! No what ifs..ok? You are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you so much:inlove:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds great, and if she is eating a lot, that may help bring those ketones down tonight. Fingers crossed that all goes well.
If she kids tomorrow kids would be 8 days early correct?

If she doesn't seem close at 7am, you can give her some more Dex dose it a little more than regular dosage. It can help keep her eating and anything extra that might make it through to the babies until they are born is a bonus.

I thought I would share some videos of kids we had born early so hopefully to ease your worries. If kids lungs are matured enough, they should hopefully be fine if they were due in 8 days.
These were born last year, born 8 days early - Doe was taken to my friends to be bred when in heat so due date is precise. They were weak when born - couldn't stand, but they came out hungry so while I was working on getting them dry and motivated, my husband was holding them up to nurse. 
Once they had full bellies, and were mostly dry, and we were comfortable in the fact they should be okay, we put them in their heating barrel to rest and I kept an eye on them via barn cam.
I think we nursed them again 3 hours later? I want to say they were about 6 hours old in this video. The biggest boy had funky back legs for a couple of days, no doubt from being cramped up.

As soon as they were born I gave them a shot of Dex (.25cc each), and may have given them some B-Complex orally I honestly can't remember.





These triplets were born 6 days early, and are a day old in this video. 
See the tongue on that first kid? he did struggle to breath (gave him a shot of dex & oral dex), his tongue was slightly blue at the tip for several minutes and end result was a gimpy tongue for a few days - must have been numb like when a dentist numbs your mouth and slightly affects the tongue? He was the one we chose for a bottle, and I just simply put my fingers on each side of his mouth to hold the tongue in place and he was able to nurse - fine within a few days. Other buckling had the really funky back legs, poor guy, but he was fine within a few days. Funny story - she was in labor but not pushing. I went in to check and found a foot - boy under the chair was breech and legs under him, so I grabbed a leg, gently pulled it out from under him and pulled him out, he was fine. I rushed in the house to wake my husband so he could help me lol! Imagine standing in the bedroom with goo and a newborn and yelling get up and come help me deliver babies lol. 
This mom is the reason I mentioned backing off of the Magic recipe and using it with Revive as stated. I was doing Magic with her, and the molasses caused her to founder. She was fine, her hooves grew out and she went back to normal, but it was painful for a while. 




Anyway, I just wanted to share that with you and hopefully your kids will be fine just like these were fine. Dex and B-Complex are your friend. Dex right after their born as a precaution for lungs. If they act out of it after stimulating them, but tongue is pink, try the oral B-complex to help wake up their brain. Heat sources and a thermometer. 
Breath. Relax. Rest. You can do this


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly the kids coming out is going to be the best way to get those ketones down. Are you still giving the revive? I would keep doing so even after kids are born. Good luck, but you got this!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

thank you both!
Yes these babies will be 8 days early tomorrow.

I just went out and penned her for the night, she could barely walk to her pen and wouldn't touch her food tonight. I gave her revive for the 3rd time. She very uncomfortable and those darn ketones just won't come down!! 
I have the heat lamp on so it's warm and I have my kidding kit in the barn.

Ligs are still there udder is maybe a little fuller tonight then normal and babies still seem high, but maybe she's so full of babies she won't really look like she dropped? I know that we're just at the 14 hour mark but I'm getting anxious. Staying positive, just nervous.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your welcome. I have complete sympathy for what you are going through, been there and it's no fun I know. Hopefully she is full if she was eating well through the day? Try offering her the dry electrolytes or mix a little bit of water with them - make it strong and see if she likes it. I know we had some that loved it and would drink it up. 
She definitely looks big, so I'd bet she is definitely full of baby. 

I agree with Jessica, you'll have to keep treating her until 1. Ketones come down and 2. she starts eating again.

I'm heading to bed, but you are definitely in my thoughts and prayers and will check in on you guys when I wake up in the morning! I hope your able to get some rest, I know it's hard to do, but tomorrow is going to be a busy day.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Praying all goes well. Very good advice given. And you got this! We are all here for support.


----------



## Angel A (Apr 4, 2020)

Hillsideboers said:


> No swollen ankles just extremely large! I guess I just feel bad for her, I've never had a doe so big and uncomfortable.
> Fingers crossed she kids soon with healthy babies!


I have a doe who gets huge, both of her sides bulge out and she looks like a ball. She is up and down the last few weeks. Makes me tired watching her. But for the 3rd year in a row she's delivered triplets all by herself. They are always just gorgeous kids and healthy as can be. I always feel bad for them too. I give her extra loves and lean my head on hers and talk to her, gently rub her sides until she won't let me touch her anymore (when she's real close she doesn't like me touching her sides). She had them April 2nd this year.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just checking in on Julia. 
I'm hoping and praying all goes well for you. (HUGS) 
hang in there, you've got this, you did the right thing.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Julia hasn’t changed much from last night. Ligaments still feel the same maybe gone a little more, it’s hard to tell on her. I did give her more Dex and revive. She drank a whole 5 gal bucket of water during the night! Is that normal!? When I left the barn she was eating her hay a grain.

still just waiting


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Still praying all goes well. That’s good she is eating and drinking. Keep us posted. Sending a hug your way. Hang in there!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow, so rough. You are doing a great job. I'll be praying for this!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is good she drank, she may have been dehydrated. With inducing early she may not loose her ligaments completely or it may literally be last minute. So lots of observing. 
Neither doe I posted videos of pushed. I just happened to observe and thought I should go in to check and sure enough they were open. 
She may be just fine but wanted to share that info especially if nothing by hour 33.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I think we’re in early labor! 
Ligaments are gone and udder is full and tight. She is have a few contractions every now and then and she is breathing kind of hard. Some discharge but not amber colored yet.

I think we have a ways to go but it’s a start! 

I’ll update when I can!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed for an easy delivery and that the Dex helped the kids enough for survival! You are working so hard, keep your chin up, don't forget to make a hot thermos of tea or something for the barn for yourself.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Praying it all goes smoothly from here on! I'll keep checking in!
Good Luck to you and Julia!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds good! I keep checking for updates. Praying she has an easy delivery and kids are healthy and strong.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So glad Julia is starting. Will say a prayer for a smooth delivery and healthy strong kids. Will keep popping in dor updates.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

No babies yet a little amber discharge but not much. She getting up and down a lot so I’m guess it won’t be much longer. 

I’m watching the cam now since I had to feed my human kids lunch.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

Hillsideboers said:


> No babies yet a little amber discharge but not much. She getting up and down a lot so I'm guess it won't be much longer.
> 
> I'm watching the cam now since I had to feed my human kids lunch.


Did anyone mention selenium deficiency? I'm just reading this thread now, and that is what my Boer goat had the first time she kidded. Kids came out with floppy goat syndrome. BOSE shot helped, but lost 1 of 3. Now I dose all goats regularly with Selenium paste, and kids at day 1. Just a thought...


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Some Positive thoughts right now. I’m struggling!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh no!! I hope all ends up well in the end!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Praying!!! If you need anything please let us know!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sending Positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

and we have babies! Man was that tough! Her water broke and I waited after 45 mins nothing was happening. One baby coming feet and head like it should and another coming right beside it one leg with head back, basically shoulder first but tangled with the other baby coming. Ugh it was hard to figure out what I was doing in there but I got them out! And baby #3 came just perfect!
2 does and a buck all the kids are up. I'm getting ready to head out again and get mom up and then to suck. They seem great so far!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome! That is such great news!! Keep us updated.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!! It can be so tough with triplets sometimes. Thank goodness you were able to get them untangled!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well Arent you Something Else! Look at all those BEauties she gave you!:neat: how is she doing? Besides being a little drunk & relaxed?(rofl) It looks as though all the prayers were answered! SO awesome! :wow::wow::goatkiss::goatkiss:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Aww! Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

AWESOME JOB Julia and Mom!
Two does and a special little man to round it out! Congratulations!
I hope Julia is doing well and keeps healing.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone!! Babies seem to be ok! All ate good and are now under the heat lamp. Julia is an excellent mother and very attentive to all of them! I think things will start to look up now!


----------



## Angel A (Apr 4, 2020)

Yay!!! Baby goats, I just wanna snuggle them all. Glad it went well. Now take a nap lol, or at least wish you could.:bighug:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

these are my first fullblood babies and I am so thankful for all the help you all gave me!! All the babies are doing great, up and eating on their own. Julia is eating and drinking and seems great! She hasn't cleaned yet though. 
the buckling was the biggest at 7.2 pounds and the girls both weighed 6.

thank again for the kind words and help, all of you are so great!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Phew! I am so glad it's turning out okay. What a rough one! Those are some precious babies!
:run:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh thank goodness! Gosh I’m just so thrilled for you. I have to say you did a AMAZING job and made some hard calls for the right choice and I’m just so tickled for you that it all worked out.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Fantastic job! Glad it turned out so well! Hope mom can start to improve now that those energy hogs are out!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulation all the way around! With them nursing, her uterus should contract and get that placenta out. If you wanted, you could give each baby a tiny injection of dex, to help the lungs further along. But if they are doing well, they might not need it. 

Good Job! :clapping::goodjob::great::wow:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They sure are precious babies! I'm so happy for you and Julia! I hope she starts to recover from the toxemia quickly. If she seems to be sore you can give her banamine, but if not, you can continue to give her a little dex for a couple of days it can help get her back on track. I don't know if you've ever had to go in and get kids before, but I would put her on antibiotics to ward off infection (you can also put some of the antibiotics you plan to use in sterile water and give her a uterine flush to help clean her out).


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Babies are doing excellent I don’t think I need to give them anymore dex. They have been up by themselves nursing no issues. 

I’ve gotten babies out before with sheep but I didn’t even think about antibiotics. I’ll get her started on them tonight. She seems to be doing fine, eating and drinking.
Still hasn't cleaned.

Babies seem very hungry, colostrum seemed very thick so I milked her out some and that seemed to help. They are all sleeping under the heat lamp now and seem happy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Such great news! Congratulations on the cuties!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome news! I agree, babies shouldn't need more dex. You can give some to Julia daily if you think it will help with her appetite - totally up to you and your observations of her. I've done it in some cases, and not in others.
We've had a random infection after assisting delivery when we've not started antibiotics right away, so I like to be safe and avoid that happening.

With mentioning her colostrum being thick, I thought I would mention one other thing to look for.
If you happen to notice a kid acts like it has a belly ache, acts like it's going to nurse, latches, but doesn't actually nurse, check for constipation and if that isn't the issue give some Spectogard just in case they get a bacterial type infection. Sounds crazy I know, but I've had that happen randomly as well especially with early kids, and the thick colostrum. I also see it with kids who have pooped in utero or kids who came out after a kid that pooped in utero.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh that's so wonderful!!!
Prayers were answered!! So thankful all went well!
Sorry I was outside painting bee hives and components almost all day! Again tomorrow. Getting caught up on projects that just haven't gotten done with life being busy. Now that we are home plenty of time for projects!!

Hope all continues to go well with Julia and babies!! They are so cute!! We love boers!!️

Congratulations!!! Great job delivering kids!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations Julia and human mom. 3 beautiful babies. They are so adorable.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Good news:
Babies made it through the night and Julia cleaned!!

Bad News:
Julia is/was down

I tried to get Julia up and she was just laying in her pen grinding her teeth. I gave her some dex and drenched with revive and finally got her to her feet, I had to help lift her. she seemed ok standing. She didn’t eat her grain this morning, yet. I thought I had bamamine but it’s expired I can go grab some today.

she doesn’t seem to have a lot of milk, I know I’ve had some does that it takes a couple of days to really come to their milk but I guess I have a question. Someone mentioned before selenium deficiency. All the babies are weak on their pasterns, I was going to wait on the bo-se in case it was just from them being squished in utero. Can the low milk production be a selenium thing? Should I go ahead and give her bo-se? I’ve never given it to her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh no. Come on Julia. We are rooting for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give BoSe. Also give 1/2 cc B complex orally for the kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry Julia is not feeling well. You did good acting fast and getting her on her feet!

I agree with Karen - give them all their Bo-Se shots and B-Complex is great for them all. 

It is not uncommon for does who have experienced toxemia to have very little milk especially after babies initially nurse. If I were you, I would pick one as a bottle baby, and supplement the other 2 until her milk comes in so they are getting enough. If you don't do this ASAP you may have a hard time getting them to take a bottle, and because Julia is touch and go right now, it is just best that you have a plan to keep the babies fed.

Wait to give Banamine after the dex. I'd wait at least 12 hours for the Dex to get out of her system as giving both can be very hard on their gut.
Keep going with revive and magic - go back to the early pages and give as directed in those instructions - they came from a very knowledgeable breeder. 
B-Complex, Probiotics. Fecal check on Julia. Check FAMACHA to ensure she is not anemic. 

Electrolyte water along with regular water. 

Check her body temp.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok perfect!

yes I was going to get the buckling started today but I’ll feed them all just Incase. 

temp and FAMACHA look good on Julia.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooo..congratulations on the triplets. They are adorable and look healthy!! Prayers mom will bounce back and recover fully for you . You have done an amazing job!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When you give the Bo-Se shots, be sure and give a Vitamin E gel cap, too. (squirt in their mouths).
The Vit. E helps kick off the selenium...


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Babies are doing great! My boys are absolutely in love!
I've started all on a bottle just in case. Julia hasn't seemed to come to her milk yet but babies are eating often so I'm hoping that helps. they all got b complex and bose today. I've also giving her revive a few times. She is feeling much better!! While we were playing with the babies she was laying there chewing her cud. She drank a half bucket of water and has had some hay. She hasn't really had a huge appetite but she's eating more than she was earlier.

I know I've said it before but I just really thank all of you for all the help and well wishes. I'm a young farmer (29) and I've only had goats for 5 years and this by far has been the scariest, most stressful situation I've been in. Without you all I don't think I would have 4 live goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, so cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am in love


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Will pray for Julia.....great advice all have given. Hope all continues to go well!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Julia is in our thoughts and prayers. She is a strong mamma.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Is Julia getting calcium? Often time milk fever and ketosis can have the same symptoms.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok so I called the vet this morning, Julia’s back end stinks!! Vet told me 8cc pen for the next 5 days do you guys agree?

She is eating, kind of, I have to go out every four hours and remind her to get up eat and feed her babies she doesn’t get up all night! I think she is feeling better just weak still. (?)
She gets revive every time I go out and she has a bucket with beer, one with water and one with electrolytes. She hasn’t really touched her grain but is eating alfalfa hay. 

im currently supplementing all the babies as she still doesn’t have much milk still. 

I don’t know guys I feel like I’m winning a losing battle! She’s so up and down that I’m worried I’m going to lose her!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m literally in tears I feel like I keep trying and I’m not getting anywhere this has been such a hard situation! 

any advice or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She has a uterine infection! Did you start her on antibiotics after she kidded? 
I agree, give PenG twice a day. Don't give dex and Banamine at the same time. Unless she has a fever I would stop both for now, or just do a dose of Banamine and keep an eye on temp.
B complex.

This is why I usually start them on PenG or LA200 right away after assisted kidding, and I use a calf tube feeding kit to flush them with sterilized (boiled, warm water) mixed with whatever antibiotic I plan to inject them with. 

Hang in there! You are doing everything right!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> She has a uterine infection! Did you start her on antibiotics after she kidded?
> I agree, give PenG twice a day. Don't give dex and Banamine at the same time. Unless she has a fever I would stop both for now, or just do a dose of Banamine and keep an eye on temp.
> B complex.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've been doing pen once a day since kidding should I up that to twice a day? I do have LA200 would that be better?


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry the mom is sick, but noticed you were using heat lamps without a screen wire under it. A screen can keep straw or hay reaching it, also if goat hits it it keeps glass from falling on babies. I always tye a wire to form a cover with screen wire. Also I tye the lamp in two places so if goats hit it it won't fall. Just me as I had goats hit my heat lamp breaking blub even pulling heat lamp to ground. I was lucky as no one got hurt but I change how I hung the lamps. Beautiful babies


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

alicejane said:


> Sorry the mom is sick, but noticed you were using heat lamps without a screen wire under it. A screen can keep straw or hay reaching it, also if goat hits it it keeps glass from falling on babies. I always tye a wire to form a cover with screen wire. Also I tye the lamp in two places so if goats hit it it won't fall. Just me as I had goats hit my heat lamp breaking blub even pulling heat lamp to ground. I was lucky as no one got hurt but I change how I hung the lamps. Beautiful babies


Thanks, it's wired up in two places plus tied. No I don't have a screen, but it's behind a creep gate so mom can't get to it(we moved it to see the babies) and it's up high enough that the babies can't reach it (looks low in pic). But thanks for the suggestion..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do penicillin twice a day for 14 days. A uterine flush probably wouldn't hurt either. I hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, penG should be 2x a day at no less than 1cc per 20lbs. LA200 does work very well on uterine infections, but he problem is you can't use both antibiotics as they cancel each other out. So I'd give it a couple of days of full dosages of PenG and if no improvement on 3rd day then I'd consider switching to LA200 - that's just me. I've used both. 

The vet we sometimes use had me do about 1/2 gallon of water (give/take) brought to a boil on the stove, cooled warm - not too hot/not too cold, put it in a calf tube feeder, then add about 5-7cc of LA200 or whatever antibiotic I am injecting, then gently put the end of the calf tube in her uterus, and flush her out. 
It's been a couple of days though, so no guarantee you can get the tube in her now, depends on if she has mostly closed up. Worth a try.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok thank you! 
I’ll start doing two times a day, I’ll see if she still open at all I’m guessing she not but I’ll check! 
Thank you so much


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Did you see her pass the placenta? I dont remember you saying anything about that.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes she did, middle of the night right after she kidded


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

How’s Julia doing?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is Julia doing?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

She is just wonderful! Definitely back to her normal self! I’m so thankful for all the help! She is raising the two doelings and we are bottling the buckling. Everyone is gaining nicely!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Fantastic news. Yay.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh I’m so glad to hear this news!! Thank you for the update. Glad all is going well! Give her a hug from our farm! Great job to you and her!!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you so much @Buck Naked Boers!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok I need help like today!!!

julia has taken a turn for the worse she very anemic!!

I stared her on red cell yesterday, been giving b complex everyday for 3 days. I’ve wormed her and been drenching with electrolytes. Temp is normal, normal poop. I don’t know what else I can do she is so weak! I’m currently feeding her doelings because she has no energy or milk to feed them.

what more can I give her or do?? Currently waiting for vet to call me back.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Get her to your vet. I’d be driving her there now. You’ve done a lot already to help her. Vet needs to help you I think now. 

Praying...,


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Vet called back he said I’m doing eveything I can  and praised me for trying...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok. Hoping others will chime in here. That’s what I would do, what you’ve done. 

You’ve done a great job! Will pray. 

Jil, Karen, Cathy, Jessica and others....????


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What did you deworm her with?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you im really trying over here!!!

ivermectin and safe guard per vet on Friday.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Did he say what worms she had or have you had a fecal done? 
I'm guessing she probably developed a worm load especially after being sick with toxemia and then having babies. It can cause them to bloom rapidly.
Good to start with Ivermectin/Safeguard combo, but not always completely effective. How many days did you do the safeguard? Did you use the kind for goats? If so, I hope your vet had you give a higher dose?
So here's what I am 'guessing' if it's worms and not something related to the toxemia she had (organ damage), then it's possibly Barberpole. Ivermectin/Safeguard may kill off some worms, which you do want a slower release - so that is good, otherwise if you kill them all quickly/fast they release at the same time and cause the goat to bleed out internally even more = even more anemic. But if she is getting worse days after being dewormed, the either they killed off a lot, or just didn't kill off enough. 
Honestly... at this point last ditch effort I would give her Quest horse paste - it is 3x a horse dose so a 100lb. goat would get 300lbs. horse dewormer. 

You need to pour the feed to her, good hay, minerals, and find anything that has iron in it that she will eat.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I did safe guard 3 days Friday,Saturday and Sunday. 

I’ll go get quest today.

I’m going out every few hours and hand feeding her anything she’ll nibble on. I’m not sure if she’s gotten worse since worming but definitely not getting better. 

I can run a fecal but the vet said they are so busy they might not get it back till Friday. Seems way to long to me to wait. 

So how will I know if it’s worms or organ damage??


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh good, that is good on the safeguard. 

Honestly, it's best to wait 7-10 days at minimum after deworming to do a fecal because it takes time for them to pass any eggs that might be in their gut. 
That is definitely a long wait for fecal results! Honestly, I wonder if it would benefit you to get the stuff and learn how to do your own? We do our own and I will tell you it is great to be able to get a fresh poop sample, and bring it in and have results right away. The nice thing is, you can check them regularly, and if you have an issue, you can recheck every 7-10 days to ensure egg count is going down vs. having to pay the vet every time you need a goat checked. I think it's really helped us with our herd greatly. I just helped a friend learn how to do them last week. I will send you some info later - a file I have on my computer.

It's really hard to know what anemia is caused from, but I'm going to guess it's worms. She's far enough out now from kidding that I'd think she would be safe from any other issues (I could be wrong of course). So I'd focus on parasites. Again, I'm no vet, just saying what I would do.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok thank you so much, it would be great if you would send me info on how to do it myself!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree with all you are doing. You are hitting her hard after some trauma. So that can cause alot of problems. You are doing great. If ahe were mine..I would give her a zinc tablet and thiamine. I would also give her electrolytes in her water. My vet told me to give them plain yogurt 1 day after I worm. Its supposed to help the rumen
Others have disagreed with this. Im just shareing what else I would do.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Hillsideboers said:


> Vet called back he said I'm doing eveything I can  and praised me for trying...


If she is anemic did he mention a blood transfusion?

Here is my anemia advice:

Get a fecal ASAP.
You can get a local vet to do a fecal, or mail it to a lab.
Here is a good page that explains it: https://www.goatbiology.com/fecalsample.html

We mail ours to MeadowMist lab: https://www.facebook.com/meadowmistlabservice/
https://www.meadowmistlabservice.com/441136255

Give daily Fortified B Complex shots. This is important, it will help with anemia and boost her energy. @toth boer goats told me on here that you can give the shots in amounts of 12cc, 3 times a day. You can't overdose b vitamins.

Also give Red cell or Magic cell orally daily for 5 days, then once a week after that. Dosage is
6ml/100 lbs. This is for anemia as well.

Give probiotic gel 2 times a day as well.

Take her temperature at least once a day. (Normal is 101.5-103.5 F)

Make sure she has electrolytes available to drink at all times. If she stops drinking she will need to be tubed or given sub-q fluids. 

Feed high protein food. Alfalfa pellets are good, you can make a mush by soaking them in water. Add molasses and see if she will eat it. Also as many green leaves (like oak or sugar maple) as she will eat. And unlimited hay.

These are good pages to read as well: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/anemiaingoats.html
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/diarrheaingoats.html

If she is not improving then a vet is needed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It won't let me attach a document, but here is a great video on how to do your own fecals step by step:





and a great article on doing them: 
https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-9608.pdf

A gallon of the Fecal solution lasts a long time. I bought mine back in March of 2019 and still have enough to probably get me through the summer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How is Julia today?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I wouldn’t say she’s any better but I wouldn’t say she’s worse. Eating a little here and there and she is drinking a lot which is nice to see.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good. Ill take stabalizing over crashing everyday. It takes a few hours to show improvement. Just like us, we take medicine, its not instant wellness. Its gradual improvement...ok?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Just hard because I want to wake up and she be 100% ok! I know it takes time I just hope we’re on an uphill climb to getting her better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

One day at a time...sometimes 2 seconds at a time! She has improved a little, you are on the right track! Now me most enjoyable part, the part I JUST LOVE....PATIENCE! .((YUK) :waiting:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you! Definitely hard having patience!!! But I’m trying I’m honestly so glad I’m laid off right now so I can give her the time, love and care she needs!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It is frustrating I know! Never fun to see them struggling and not be able to fix them instantly (like we feel about our human children). Just keep giving her the supportive care your doing, and honestly, I would deworm her about every 10 days for 3 total doses to clean her out and kill any hatching eggs. That's what I usually do in situations like this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how you feel, hang in there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hows Julia today? Still doing well? How are you? Youve gone through alot lately. Have you gotten any rest?


----------



## Angel A (Apr 4, 2020)

Patience...I have zilch in that category and I can proudly admit it. I get mad waiting for you tube videos to load 
mg:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she still up? As long as she is up and can walk, that is good! It sounds counterintuitive, but, if you can get her to walk around a little, she will get stronger. Not a marathon, just maybe out to nibble new grass or get sun and back. 
Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Julia is slightly better today. I can tell in her eyes that she’s starting to feel better, she has more life in her eyes. She was out of the barn all day and moving from place to place. I would take food and water to her every time that I saw she had moved. I think she’s going to be ok, everyday she seems a little tiny bit better. She’s even biting at and butting the doelings across the fence, something she wasn’t doing a few days ago. She’s gone through two flacks of hay today, she won’t grain but she did have about a half cup of corn, yes I know it’s not best but it’s better then nothing! Today was day 4 of red cell.


----------



## Angel A (Apr 4, 2020)

Happy to hear she’s making small improvements. Having all those babies is tough on a momma.
{{{{LOTS OF HUGS}}}}
For you and your goat momma and babies


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That is great to hear! A little corn isn't horrible, but I wouldn't let her have too much in a day. I'd keep encouraging the grain - are you feeding pellets or sweet? Maybe get a bag of calf manna and see if she might eat some of that?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

(woot)(woot)(woot)
Great to hear! Mix that corn with a little grain
She soundz BETTER!:inlove::clapping:
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m so glad to hear there is some improvement. 
I don’t know if in this situation dark beer would or could help her. But that stuff sure helped my wether! I know this is completely different situation tho. 

I think red cell is amazing stuff too!!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m offering pellets and a goat sweet feed and she wants nothing to do with either. I Think I’ll try beer, can’t hurt right? She is drinking and eating hay pretty well so I am happy with that progress.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry she is not wanting to eat. I think between possible worm load, and just not fully bouncing back after toxemia is keeping her appetite down. You can try giving her some Dex to see if that helps. 1cc per 100lbs. It's been known to help boost appetite. Calf manna is expensive, but you might try that (if she doesn't eat it, then save it and mix with creep feed for your babies - they will benefit from it). Sometimes when they don't want grain, then I can at least get them to eat some calf manna. 
Do you have Dyne? If not, I would probably start her on that, it is a high fat/high calorie supplement and may give her a little energy and help with keeping or putting some weight on her. I want to say dosage is 2 ounces a day, if so, then start with 15cc 1x a day, then next day 15cc 2x a day and after a couple of days just keep increasing it until she's getting 2oz a day. It's really good stuff. We buy the kind labeled for dogs because it is the exact same thing as the kind labeled for livestock - just has a different label on it & livestock labeled bottles are more $$.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. :up:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok I will find dyne today and get some next problem!

I worried I have a bigger issue on my hands like organ damage? She drinks an 8 quart bucket of water a day and has been eating her hay, sounds great right, well I noticed today her pee is bright almost neon green?? Bad right!?? Or could they hay do it? It’s good green alfalfa?? Idk I’m think I need a vet to step in but I’m worried one what he’ll say and two there really isn’t a goat vet around, they always have to call someone or look something up before getting back to me.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you have a large animal hosp at a vet university anywhere near you??

Even if you had one a hour or two away I’d take her there. I have to drive approx 2 hrs one way to our state vet univ but they have large animal drs and it’s so worth the drive every time! She could even stay there and they may get her turned around quicker. 

Anytime I’m in a situation where I know my goat is needing more than local vet can help with, experience wise, I put the goat in the truck and drive to the univ vet large animal hospital.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

https://vetmed.iastate.edu/

How far do you live from Ames, Iowa?

I just called them and they have a large animal vet hosp at the univ!

It's way cheaper too for me to take animals to the university for treatment. Ct scans here are 50.00!
Just a example.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ames is about 3 hours away. 

I’ll have my vet come out if they can’t help me then I’ll call them.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok. 
Are you closer to another state than that? It’s possible another state univ hosp could be closer. I just don’t know. I know Iowa is surrounded by other states. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

So I believe all the universities are about the same distance but I did call Ames.

long story short sounds like she will need a blood transfusion. The issue is I don’t have any does that are big enough or not bred to give her blood so I need to look for another doe or something i don’t know! Waiting to see if my vet can come out and what the cost would be, sounds like it will be $500+ Which is fine I wnat her to live just need another goat for blood.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Hillsideboers said:


> So I believe all the universities are about the same distance but I did call Ames.
> 
> long story short sounds like she will need a blood transfusion. The issue is I don't have any does that are big enough or not bred to give her blood so I need to look for another doe or something i don't know! Waiting to see if my vet can come out and what the cost would be, sounds like it will be $500+ Which is fine I wnat her to live just need another goat for blood.


Any friends with goats? 
Post on facebook?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I can definitely check I just worry about diseases as well.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

True....would have to be someone you trust. Did they say what the requirements were for a goat to give blood?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Well the vet just left, and Julia is now in goat heaven....

He didn’t think she was going to get any better her heart didn’t sounds good. 

He did a necropsy and she has a heart about 3 times the size it should have been, with liquid around her heart, lungs and in her liver. 

I’m extremely upset, I tired for so long and know everything I was doing wasn’t helping. I’m beating myself up, maybe I shouldn’t have been so selfish and induced her earlier and she would still be here. Sorry guys I’m real upset right now.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Aww im so sorry for your loss:hug: You did the best you could, I know it's hard but please don't beat yourself up and don't play the what if game, it's not your fault.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. You did ALL you could and you made the best decisions with the information you had at the time. Please don't beat yourself up. RIP Julia


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

:angel:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

OHHHHHH my goodness! I am SO sorry to hear this!! Don't beat yourself up. You did everything you could to help her!! This wasn't your fault. 
Maybe I shouldn't ask these questions. But I have question marks in my head. I wonder why the vet didn't tell you about her heart sounding bad before? Wouldn't he have known that previously? Maybe he couldn't hear that before. Not sure. But I am so sorry you had to go through this! Soooo sorry! Hugs. You did good, this wasn't your fault.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> OHHHHHH my goodness! I am SO sorry to hear this!! Don't beat yourself up. You did everything you could to help her!! This wasn't your fault.
> Maybe I shouldn't ask these questions. But I have question marks in my head. I wonder why the vet didn't tell you about her heart sounding bad before? Wouldn't he have known that previously? Maybe he couldn't hear that before. Not sure. But I am so sorry you had to go through this! Soooo sorry! Hugs. You did good, this wasn't your fault.


This was the first time he's been out, all the other times we're just over the phone, giving advice. I had called on Monday and he said I was doing all I could, I called today because I had a guy feeling that something wasn't right. I probably should have had him out sooner, but when he said it sounded like worms and that I was doing what I was supposed to I didn't think a farm visit was necessary at that time.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

After doing the necropsy he doesn’t think it was worms after all he thinks that her heart wasn’t getting enough oxygen to her blood, that’s why she didn’t have color. 

He took a fecal with her said I should have results next week sometime but is pretty positive it was her heart, and heart failure.


----------



## GoatLover24839 (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm so sorry about Julia. You did the best you could, and that's what counts. R.I.P Julia...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh ok, sorry I misunderstood. That is so sad. So sorry you have had to go through this! You did the best you could, this isn't your fault!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok. So with a heart situation. Unless you have xray vision. YOU WOULD NOT KNOW!
You did ALL YOU COULD! What a blessing she was. How much love you gave her & how much love she kept living even though she was in pain. Pressure around the heart can be painful. She couldnt tell you, but she did the best she could! Fortunately the Vet releived her pain. Thankyou for doing all you did. That was a blessing!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the kind words, I appreciate it!


----------

